# USO Family



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

So thought I would start a post for UCE Family and some of our bikes. I know everyone has already seen most of them already

Aftershock








[/quote]

By Thomaz of S.F.V.


















Paint by Wet and Wild of CA


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet and Sour








Isaiah Hopper from L.A Harbor Area








Custom parts non facing








Also Painted by Wet and Wild


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Year of the Dragon








Owned by Tristen from S.F.V








16" Street


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Bry's Reality Painted by Fatdaddy








Owned by Bryana Marie of Las Vegas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice bikes :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I know we have more bikes out there. I just have the SoCal region pics. Thanks for the love!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Some bad ass bikes


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn it's Snowing in Vegas again! 2nd dat this week.

WINTER STORM WARNING in effect: 

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM PST THURSDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LAS VEGAS HAS ISSUED A WINTER 
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR THE VALLEYS AND DESERTS OF 
CLARK...SOUTHERN NYE AND LINCOLN COUNTIES...WHICH IS IN EFFECT 
UNTIL 6 AM PST THURSDAY. THIS REPLACES THE WINTER WEATHER 
ADVISORY PREVIOUSLY IN EFFECT. 

SNOW REACHING THE LAS VEGAS VALLEY FLOOR BEGAN TO FALL EARLY THIS 
AFTERNOON AND SNOW IS NOW EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE ON THE VALLEY 
FLOORS ACROSS CLARK AND SOUTHERN LINCOLN COUNTIES. SNOW WILL 
CONTINUE TO FALL THROUGH THE AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT BEFORE TAPERING 
OFF THURSDAY MORNING. THIS RARE SNOW EVENT IS EXPECTED TO BRING 
BRING ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES TO THE VALLEY FLOORS AND UP 
TO 10 INCHES TO THE FOOTHILLS ABOVE 2500 FEET.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Odeassa Yexas Show 08


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 03:20 PM~12456722
> *Sweet and Sour
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of my favorite bike carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Dec 17 2008, 06:30 PM~12458447
> *this is one of my favorite bike carnal :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Have you ever seen the headlight lense? It has a picture of Jessica Alba etched into it


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Uso They all sittin with the sickness! But dat Louis V bike badd a$$ Love dat two wheel dream........ Hope you folks good down there in the snow! If you build a snowman snap a shot and post it brah! B-EZ Uso...........One Love! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 06:44 PM~12458620
> *Have you ever seen the headlight lense? It has a picture of Jessica Alba etched into it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

UCE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> So thought I would start a post for UCE Family and some of our bikes. I know everyone has already seen most of them already
> 
> Aftershock


By Thomaz of S.F.V.


















Paint by Wet and Wild of CA








[/quote]
and yours ?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 17 2008, 08:09 PM~12459529
> *and yours ?
> *


I built the Louis Vuitton Bike with my daughter. It matches my Cadillac, only better!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 08:50 PM~12459878
> *I built the Louis Vuitton Bike with my daughter. It matches my Cadillac, only better!!
> 
> 
> ...


MY LADY LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 17 2008, 08:53 PM~12459922
> *MY LADY LIKE THAT ONE
> *


Thanks man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 08:50 PM~12459878
> *I built the Louis Vuitton Bike with my daughter. It matches my Cadillac, only better!!
> 
> 
> ...


what it dew  :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 17 2008, 09:01 PM~12460010
> *what it dew   :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Homie?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice bikes!!!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

UCE West Texas









]








Caleb Valdez


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WUT UP FAT DADDY NO SNOW MAN YET  GOOD TOPIC YOU GET A JOB YET  .TTT FOR THE FAM BAM USO


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 17 2008, 09:21 PM~12460224
> *WUT UP FAT DADDY NO SNOW MAN YET  GOOD TOPIC YOU GET A JOB YET   .TTT FOR THE FAM BAM USO
> *


I know you got some pics from your bike back in the day? Post em up!!!!USO


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

ONCE I FIGURE OUT THIS COMPUTER


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 17 2008, 09:29 PM~12460322
> *ONCE I FIGURE OUT THIS COMPUTER
> *


U have to scan em in sice they are on film. Post some pics of Lil E's car


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Just 2 Teaze








Devine Image








Hell's Belle


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12460322
> *ONCE I FIGURE OUT THIS COMPUTER
> *


Well Primo, I have to find a couple good pictures of 'Last Show'. If you have some pictures of yer bikes just pm them to me and I'll post em or I'll just pick them up from you tomorrow. But here's some that I found.....










Petersen's Automotive Museum where 'Last Show' & 'Year Of The Dragon' were on display and puttin it down for the family....


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

*And here it is again I think at it's Last Show...*


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Lil E's 55 Chevy Bel Air Pedal Car 'True Blue' rollin on them EBGB's...*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 17 2008, 09:09 PM~12461646
> *Devine Image
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one its cleans ass hell


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 02:30 AM~12463415
> *Lil E's 55 Chevy Bel Air Pedal Car 'True Blue' rollin on them EBGB's...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for contributing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

you homiez have a very high standard for bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Started with this  









Went to this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 18 2008, 01:44 PM~12467318
> *Started with this
> 
> 
> ...


actually we'll post up some of the older starting point stuff later on.... even the model cars.... :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 01:53 AM~12463209
> *Well Primo, I have to find a couple good pictures of 'Last Show'.  If you have some pictures of yer bikes just pm them to me and I'll post em or I'll just pick them up from you tomorrow.  But here's some that I found.....
> 
> 
> ...



i took these pics :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:06 PM~12469077
> *i took these pics :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 18 2008, 07:39 PM~12469363
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i took those pics when i was at the peterson museum in april this year.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 07:47 PM~12469443
> *i took those pics when i was at the peterson museum in april this year.
> *


Kewl little spot they had set up there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

A few more of Hell's Belle


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 18 2008, 01:01 AM~12463577
> *any more pics of this one its cleans ass hell
> *


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 02:55 PM~12457008
> *Bry's Reality Painted by Fatdaddy
> 
> 
> ...



i want one of those louie seats where did ya get the material ?


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 06:06 PM~12469077
> *i took these pics :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I TOOK MY BIKE DOWN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

good topic raymond. thnx for putting up the pics. but i know there are more uce bikes out there. guys. post up pics.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 18 2008, 09:26 PM~12471062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this picture is fuckin bad dude. i love how the paint looks in the light


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 18 2008, 10:24 PM~12471039
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I TOOK MY BIKE DOWN
> *


is side show yours? wheres your big ass cigar, and the clown shoes? haha. i still have the mag when it got featured. :cheesy: glad i got to see it in person.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Dec 18 2008, 10:28 PM~12471094
> *good topic raymond. thnx for putting up the pics. but i know there are more uce bikes out there. guys. post up pics.
> *


No worries, wish I had pictures of all the other bikes myself.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 18 2008, 09:52 PM~12471365
> *No worries, wish I had pictures of all the other bikes myself.
> *


Hope you guys are all up to date on your shots for saturday's meeting cause im sick :420:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 09:44 PM~12471262
> *is side show yours?  wheres your big ass cigar, and the clown shoes?  haha.  i still have the mag when it got featured. :cheesy:  glad i got to see it in person.
> *


STILL GOT THEM AND THEM SHOES ARE STILL TO BIG LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT FOR ALL MY LIL USO'S :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 19 2008, 12:56 AM~12472829
> *STILL GOT THEM AND THEM SHOES ARE STILL TO BIG LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:09 PM~12477922
> *TTT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:24 PM~12478026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 18 2008, 05:06 PM~12469077
> *i took these pics :cheesy:
> *


yup, i saw you're thread and liked the pics.... i can't find where i put my pics i took at petersens.... i hope no one erased my memory card cause that was one bad ass exhibit....


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 18 2008, 09:13 PM~12470243
> *i want one of those louie seats where did ya get the material ?
> *


The best I can tell you is pimpfabric.com or go to the fashion dist in L A


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure there are more bikes out there. :yes:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 19 2008, 07:13 PM~12479337
> *NICE PIC
> *


THAT'S MY BOY


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TOPIC IS LOOKING GOOD!!! KEEP IT UP UCE FAMILY


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WELL HERE IS SOME PICS I HAVE OF AFTERSHOCK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT FOR UCE FAMILY


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 20 2008, 10:54 PM~12486478
> *WELL HERE IS SOME PICS I HAVE OF AFTERSHOCK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MURALS DONE BY ?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE YEAR OF THE DRAGON


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME OF TRUE BLUE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SOME OF LIL SWEET N SOUR


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

VINCE BEACH FOR PIMPEANDO


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 20 2008, 09:55 PM~12486495
> *LOOKS GOOD MURALS DONE BY ?
> *


 ALBERTO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 20 2008, 09:55 PM~12486495
> *LOOKS GOOD MURALS DONE BY ?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=156960


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Dec 21 2008, 02:30 AM~12488353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool, reminds me of lil bastard and sic n twisted


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:  Looking good


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

FUTURE LOOK'S GOOD FOR THIS FAM BAM .............TTT FOR THE LIL USO'S QUALITY OVER QUANTITY EVEN FOR THE LITTLE PEOPLE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 21 2008, 04:57 PM~12491625
> *FUTURE LOOK'S GOOD FOR THIS FAM BAM .............TTT FOR THE LIL USO'S QUALITY OVER QUANTITY EVEN FOR THE LITTLE PEOPLE
> *


X2


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 21 2008, 08:26 PM~12493673
> *X2
> *


CALL ME WET AND WILD


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

some more of my nephews bike and im also puttn one tgether for my son as well!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 22 2008, 01:02 AM~12495986
> *some more of my nephews bike and im also puttn one tgether for my son as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 22 2008, 01:02 AM~12495986
> *some more of my nephews bike and im also puttn one tgether for my son as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


Love them handlebars UCE


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 20 2008, 11:38 PM~12486874
> *VINCE BEACH FOR PIMPEANDO
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW THE SHOW THAT DAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 21 2008, 09:37 PM~12494618
> *CALL ME WET AND WILD
> *


CALL YOU TONIGHT FROM WORK :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 22 2008, 12:02 AM~12495986
> *some more of my nephews bike and im also puttn one tgether for my son as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> So thought I would start a post for UCE Family and some of our bikes. I know everyone has already seen most of them already
> 
> Aftershock


By Thomaz of S.F.V.


















Paint by Wet and Wild of CA








[/quote]


alright im not ganna lie this bike is off the chain when it comes to the paint omg the paint is amazing and i hope that you have many awards for that


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 21 2008, 11:02 PM~12495986
> *some more of my nephews bike and im also puttn one tgether for my son as well!!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till the next one comes out.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fatdaddylv, 68 N u O me 1, aftershock_818


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

More from Texas!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 23 2008, 02:01 PM~12508789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

More of Bry's Reality


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WEST TEXAS CHAP


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Dec 21 2008, 03:31 AM~12488356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Traffic Show In Upland, CA. Nov 9th 2008
Bry's Reality








Year of the Dragon


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

bad ass bikes looking good USO TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Starting another one


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
to the uce family from the exclusive family


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking good UCE. Started working on the boys bike today. He has an OCC chopper bike with the training wheels. We made the gas tank pattern and are coming up with some designs to for the rear end. I'll post some pix up sometime.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

I THINK IT'S MORE LIKE WILD AND WET CUZZ HIS PANT JOBS ARE SO WILD THEY JUST MIGHT MAKE YOU WET YOUR PANTS :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: USO


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 25 2008, 12:45 AM~12522695
> *I THINK IT'S MORE LIKE WILD AND WET CUZZ HIS PANT JOBS ARE SO WILD THEY JUST MIGHT MAKE YOU WET YOUR PANTS :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  USO
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE UCE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I FOUND OF THE WEST TEXAS CHAP. FROM THE ODESSA 07 SHOW.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WEST TEXAS AT THE CANDY & CHROME SHOW IN ALBUQUERQUE N.M. 2007


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

topic is looking good. keep the pics coming you guys.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Dec 27 2008, 09:30 AM~12536234
> *topic is looking good. keep the pics coming you guys.
> *


WHERE ARE YOUR PICS??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: PUT IN SOME WORK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 27 2008, 11:09 AM~12536389
> *WHERE ARE YOUR PICS???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  PUT IN SOME WORK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Dec 27 2008, 09:30 AM~12536234
> *topic is looking good. keep the pics coming you guys.
> *


GET OFF YOUR BACK SIDE AND GET TO WORK ON THE 59 :0


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 28 2008, 10:52 PM~12548777
> *GET OFF YOUR BACK SIDE AND GET TO WORK ON THE 59  :0
> *


X2


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

[/quote]

REAL NICE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Dec 28 2008, 11:52 PM~12548777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x3*


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 29 2008, 06:25 PM~12554105
> *x3
> *


WHAT UP FAT DADDY YOU COMING DOWN TO CA ARSON :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12554907
> *WHAT UP FAT DADDY YOU COMING DOWN TO CA ARSON :biggrin:
> *


Bright and early Saturday morninng. Diana's or you cooking Breakfast????


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 29 2008, 11:22 PM~12557404
> *Bright and early Saturday morninng. Diana's or you cooking Breakfast????
> *


DIANA'S SOUNDS GOOD BUT I GOT ANOTHER SPOT EVEN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

COOL THREAD FAMILY SEE YOU ON SATURDAY


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 29 2008, 10:49 PM~12557633
> *DIANA'S SOUNDS GOOD BUT I GOT ANOTHER SPOT EVEN BETTER :biggrin:
> *


don't forget to invite the rest of us my ninja.... :dunno: i'll bring the dice


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 30 2008, 03:23 AM~12558542
> *don't forget to invite the rest of us my ninja.... :dunno: i'll bring the dice
> *


WELL YEA ....... CAN YOU SAY JONES WITH EGG :yes:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 30 2008, 04:23 AM~12558542
> *don't forget to invite the rest of us my ninja.... :dunno: i'll bring the dice
> *


Dice, so that means George is buying right?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHAT'S UP FAM??? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAT. ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY OF THE BIKES IN CARSON??? :dunno:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 30 2008, 01:45 PM~12560959
> *WHAT'S UP FAM??? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAT. ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY OF THE BIKES IN CARSON??? :dunno:
> *


I'm only bringing my Cadillac out this trip. What about Sweet and Sour???


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12560959
> *WHAT'S UP FAM??? CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE ON SAT. ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY OF THE BIKES IN CARSON??? :dunno:
> *


TRUE BLUE WILL BE IN CARSON


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 01:30 AM~12463415
> *Lil E's 55 Chevy Bel Air Pedal Car 'True Blue' rollin on them EBGB's...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12564945
> *TRUE BLUE WILL BE IN CARSON
> *


True Blue is from Carson :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I think


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

O.K . SMART GUY :guns: JUST MAKE SURE YOUR READY TO EAT :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 30 2008, 08:52 PM~12564945
> *TRUE BLUE WILL BE IN CARSON
> *


ANYONE ELSE BRING ANY BIKES??? SHOULD I MESS WITH TAKING ISAIAH'S BIKE??


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 31 2008, 01:32 AM~12567472
> *ANYONE ELSE BRING ANY BIKES??? SHOULD I MESS WITH TAKING ISAIAH'S BIKE??
> *


IF YOU WANT BUT IF ITS TO MUCH THAN JUST BRING THAT BAD ASS 66 USO


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 31 2008, 04:07 AM~12567828
> *IF YOU WANT BUT IF ITS TO MUCH THAN JUST BRING THAT BAD ASS 66 USO
> *


 COOL!!! WE WILL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO. :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Dec 31 2008, 12:29 AM~12566715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes cars cars cars you better have your car there.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 31 2008, 09:35 AM~12568933
> *Wait now I'm really confused. Are you saying that we are going to eat True Blue while in Carson???
> Yes cars cars cars you better have your car there.
> *


 HAVING SOME SMALL ISSUES WITH IT. SO WE WILL SEE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 31 2008, 11:45 AM~12569533
> *HAVING SOME SMALL ISSUES WITH IT. SO WE WILL SEE
> *


Step 1 make sure there is gas in it. LOL hope to see the car there this weekend


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 1 2009, 08:20 PM~12580072
> *Step 1 make sure there is gas in it. LOL hope to see the car there this weekend
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD DROVE IT INTO TOWN LAST NIGHT. SEE YOU GUYS ON SAT. HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

A COUPLE OF GOOD PICS I TOOK


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 1 2009, 08:59 PM~12580491
> *A COUPLE OF GOOD PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: some bad ass paint on the pedal car!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 1 2009, 09:41 PM~12580918
> *:cheesy:  some bad ass paint on the pedal car!
> *


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! GLAD YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 1 2009, 09:59 PM~12580491
> *A COUPLE OF GOOD PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass pedal car and u must be some kind a baller to set that bitch on a nice ass paint job on the other car lol


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 2 2009, 09:23 AM~12583572
> *nice ass pedal car and u must be some kind a baller to set that bitch on a nice ass paint job on the other car lol
> *


THE OWNER IS BALLIN OUT OF CONTROL!!! :biggrin: LOL. J/K JUST A HARD WORKER LIKE THE REST OF US


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 2 2009, 10:30 AM~12583627
> *THE OWNER IS BALLIN OUT OF CONTROL!!! :biggrin: LOL. J/K JUST A HARD WORKER LIKE THE REST OF US
> *


I used to be a hard worker. This E.R. shit is boring me to death


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

WET & WILD PHOTO' S MAN USO YOU DO IT ALL LIKE THE PIC WITH THE LIL UCE BALL


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

Uce Orlando, Fl


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 3 2009, 04:10 AM~12592108
> *WET & WILD PHOTO' S MAN USO YOU DO IT ALL LIKE THE PIC WITH THE LIL UCE BALL
> *


I TRY!!!! GLAD YOU LIKE IT. IT WAS GREAT HANGING OUT WITH YOU AND THE REST OF THE FAM. IT WAS A BLAST CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT TIME.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@Jan 3 2009, 08:43 AM~12592381
> *Uce Orlando, Fl
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BIKE!!! YOU NEED TO BRING THAT BIKE TO VEGAS THIS YEAR AND SHOW WITH THE REST OF THE LITTLE UCE'S :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@Jan 3 2009, 09:43 AM~12592381
> *Uce Orlando, Fl
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@Jan 3 2009, 11:43 AM~12592381
> *Uce Orlando, Fl
> 
> 
> ...


You knooooooow!!!!!!!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@Jan 3 2009, 09:43 AM~12592381
> *Uce Orlando, Fl
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good big Will, We missed you this weekend


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PEDAL CAR FROM SFV AT THE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE SHOOT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

YEAR OF THE DRAGON AT THE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE SHOOT


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a couple to tease everyone with


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 4 2009, 07:15 PM~12604568
> *PEDAL CAR FROM SFV AT THE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE SHOOT
> 
> 
> ...


Glad someone finally posted pics of Cadillac Joey's dughters pedal car. Thanks man for posting it!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT MY USO'S :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 6 2009, 07:53 PM~12626583
> *TTT MY USO'S  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: YOUR THE STAR!!!! CAN I GET YOUR AUTOGRAGH??? :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 4 2009, 06:38 PM~12604158
> *Looking good big Will, We missed you this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


man kita is tha man i met him a few times it must feel real good knowing he is ur club founder o yeah and y does vida look so uninterested


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 7 2009, 10:39 AM~12631718
> *man kita is tha man i met him a few times it must feel real good knowing he is ur club founder o yeah and y does vida look so uninterested
> *


Kita is a great Leader and we are all proud of his recent Induction into The Lowrider Hall of Fame. Thank you for the kind words. 

Vida looks confused cuz I was directly in front of her and she couldn't wait to get back to spending time with me. j/k


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12639480
> *Kita is a great Leader and we are all proud of his recent Induction into The Lowrider Hall of Fame. Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Vida looks confused cuz I was directly in front of her and she couldn't wait to get back to spending time with me. j/k
> *


LOL!!!! YOU WISH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 4 2009, 08:38 PM~12604158
> *Looking good big Will, We missed you this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 9 2009, 08:33 PM~12656970
> *Damn!!
> *


Much props to Eddie on his feature. Hope to see you guys at the Banquet this year!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

To The Top for my FAMILY


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

hello to all my uso's


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

fresh ass bikes homie


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 22 2009, 01:12 PM~12782870
> *
> *


WELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 25 2009, 07:16 PM~12810680
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 25 2009, 04:26 PM~12810732
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP DOE HOPETO SEE YOU IN LOUISVILLE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE??? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 29 2009, 10:34 AM~12848339
> *WHAT'S UP EVERYONE???  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Jan 29 2009, 02:12 AM~12845661
> *WHAT UP DOE HOPETO SEE YOU IN LOUISVILLE
> *


I'll be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jan 30 2009, 09:20 PM~12862816
> *I'll be there!! :biggrin:
> *


Big Will are you going to be able to come hangout with us while out there? I get there early Friday morning, soooo we plan on going and handing out that night. My company has a location out there so I'm kinda familar with Louisville.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 29 2009, 08:32 AM~12846682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 09:59 PM~12863204
> *NICE BIKE
> *


Thanks man


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 29 2009, 07:32 AM~12846682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fatdaddylv, wet-n-wild

:wave: :wave: Mr Hopper


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 31 2009, 03:46 PM~12868687
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fatdaddylv, wet-n-wild
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: WHAT'S UP RAYMOND??? YOU ABOUT READY FOR THE BANQUET??? I WISH I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT. YOU WILL HAVE TO HAVE FUN FOR ME THIS TIME. TALK TO YOU SOON.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Feb 1 2009, 06:33 AM~12872929
> *:wave:  :wave:  WHAT'S UP RAYMOND??? YOU ABOUT READY FOR THE BANQUET??? I WISH I WAS ABLE TO MAKE IT. YOU WILL HAVE TO HAVE FUN FOR ME THIS TIME. TALK TO YOU SOON.
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 3 2009, 05:10 AM~12891066
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


I have a good lead on finding your primos friend out in Louisville. If you have any free time while your out there, your more then welcome to join the seach!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 3 2009, 04:10 AM~12891066
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME!!! I WOULD RATHER MISS THIS THEN THE SUPERSHOW.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 30 2009, 10:54 PM~12863162
> *Big Will are you going  to be able to come hangout with us while out there? I get there early Friday morning, soooo we plan on going and handing out that night. My company has a location out there so I'm kinda familar with Louisville.
> *


I'm getting there Fri morning too ,me and my lady!!


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 3 2009, 01:39 PM~12894363
> *I have a good lead on finding your primos friend out in Louisville. If you have any free time while your out there, your more then welcome to join the seach!!
> 
> *


 :uh: ?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 9 2009, 11:24 PM~12957834
> *:uh: ?
> *


Kinda like the same search we was conducting when you was visiting Vegas for SEMA Show??????


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 10 2009, 03:10 AM~12960123
> *Kinda like the same search we was conducting when you was visiting Vegas for SEMA Show??????
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I GOT YOU NOW


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 10 2009, 04:06 PM~12964229
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I GOT YOU NOW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

hello uso's here is a little something we are putting together for mu sons bike getting ready for 2009







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 14 2009, 07:29 PM~13004985
> *hello uso's here is a little something we are putting together for mu sons bike getting ready for 2009
> 
> 
> ...


UCE puttin it down


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz+Feb 14 2009, 08:29 PM~13004985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Who does ur guys displays??


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 06:38 PM~13011680
> *Who does ur guys displays??
> *


me and my upholstery guy built ours


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 07:38 PM~13011680
> *Who does ur guys displays??
> *


Aftershock 818 (layitlow name)built his own display as well as the displays for Sweet and Sour and Year of the Dragon bikes. 

My daughter and I Made the Louis Vuitton display for her bike.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 15 2009, 07:24 PM~13012100
> *Aftershock 818 (layitlow name)built his own display as well as the displays for Sweet and Sour and Year of the Dragon bikes.
> 
> My daughter and I Made the Louis Vuitton display for her bike.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 15 2009, 07:24 PM~13012100
> *Aftershock 818 (layitlow name)built his own display as well as the displays for Sweet and Sour and Year of the Dragon bikes.
> 
> My daughter and I Made the Louis Vuitton display for her bike.
> *


ALL VERY NICE DISPLAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13012183
> *:wave:
> *


What's up homie???


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup thats who i was looking for 
i like the display he makes 
but does anyone have his link or a number i can reach him at?? cause i cant seem to find him


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME UCE LOVE
U KNOW!!!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 15 2009, 11:58 PM~13014347
> *Yup thats who i was looking for
> i like the display he makes
> but does anyone have his link or a number i can reach him at?? cause i cant seem to find him
> *


His LIL profile.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16907


Here is his myspace.
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendID=6985589


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 15 2009, 11:59 PM~13014357
> *STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME UCE LOVE
> U KNOW!!!!!  ONE LOVE FAMILY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 15 2009, 10:22 PM~13014094
> *What's up homie???
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST TRYING TO FINISH THE BIKE ON TIME :biggrin: ... HOW U BEEN ?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 16 2009, 12:54 AM~13015092
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


lots of nice bikes uce
looking good fam


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

*Moch-up the new Air-ride system for my Daughters bike "Phoenix 09"*

















Sorry for the bad pics it's with my phone!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 18 2009, 04:19 PM~13041764
> *Moch-up the new Air-ride system for my Daughters bike "Phoenix 09"
> 
> 
> ...




:0 looks good homie!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 18 2009, 04:19 PM~13041764
> *Moch-up the new Air-ride system for my Daughters bike "Phoenix 09"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Feb 18 2009, 05:38 PM~13041896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 18 2009, 04:19 PM~13041764
> *Moch-up the new Air-ride system for my Daughters bike "Phoenix 09"
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD UCE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

COMING OUT IN 09  
MY SON KAMERON 1952 RETRO RACER


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 19 2009, 01:59 AM~13047329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 19 2009, 12:59 AM~13047329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 19 2009, 12:59 AM~13047329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Feb 19 2009, 12:59 AM~13047329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

*New and improved removable gas tank with IPOD speakers*
























Sorry again for crappy phone pics.


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

:0 looks good man


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Picking up ZFelix tomorrow to add his magic lines


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 21 2009, 05:36 PM~13071151
> *Picking up ZFelix tomorrow to add his magic lines
> *



Very nice! 16" street class aint no joke!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13071005
> *New and improved removable gas tank with IPOD speakers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I also had time to do a promotional shoot today for a local radio station.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 21 2009, 06:19 PM~13071005
> *New and improved removable gas tank with IPOD speakers
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!! I TOLD YOU IT WOULD!!! READY FOR THE SHOW???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13073712
> *Thanks everyone. I also had time to do a promotional shoot today for a local radio station.
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR JUST EVERYWHERE THESE DAYS!!!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 21 2009, 06:36 PM~13071151
> *Picking up ZFelix tomorrow to add his magic lines
> *


Will he be coming to Phoenix also???


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080014
> *Will he be coming to Phoenix also???
> *


Not sure, I will ask him


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

*Some more pics of progress for Phoenix 09*
Air tank now moundes to bottom of seat with hardlines








Gas Tank with IPOD speakers and hardlines for air








New Painted Chainguard


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13093917
> *Some more pics of progress for Phoenix 09
> Air tank now moundes to bottom of seat with hardlines
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

DAMMMM ALLEN I MEAN RAMOND :0  LOL LOOKS GOOD USO :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 02:10 PM~12794177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP KITA DAWG !


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM PHOENIX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:scrutinize: 818 what up doe


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

pics look good fam  

i like the bikes uce

looking good


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Where is this bike from?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 09:40 PM~13212887
> *Where is this bike from?
> 
> 
> ...


UCE San Fernando Valley Chapter


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE??? JUST WANTED TO SAY HI!!!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man I like that tank on the lv bike good shit fatdad good craftmanship

yall reppin uce hard {as always} in the 09 keep up the good work guys


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 13 2009, 08:18 AM~13268520
> *man I like that tank on the lv bike good shit fatdad  good craftmanship
> 
> yall reppin uce hard {as always} in the 09 keep up the good work guys
> *


Thank you man!


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Mar 13 2009, 05:20 AM~13268219
> *WHAT'S UP EVERYONE??? JUST WANTED TO SAY HI!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:wave: TO ALL MY LIL USOS TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

HELLO LIL HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy Easter from The UCE Family


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy Easter Uso's! One Love..............


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 12 2009, 07:37 AM~13552401
> *Happy Easter Uso's! One Love..............
> *


X 2


----------



## tnigs213 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13073712
> *Thanks everyone. I also had time to do a promotional shoot today for a local radio station.
> 
> 
> ...



is it me or does those look like toy cars?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2008, 02:54 PM~12456994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tnigs213_@Apr 12 2009, 04:52 PM~13555235
> *is it me or does those look like toy cars?
> *


That pic does look kinda funny, Here is a better pic of my car from a couple years back


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 29 2009, 07:41 PM~13736549
> *That pic does look kinda funny, Here is a better pic of my car from a couple years back
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> SUP BIG USO JOE !


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT HELLO FAM BAM :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO ALL MY USO'S


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13268520
> *man I like that tank on the lv bike good shit fatdad  good craftmanship
> 
> yall reppin uce hard {as always} in the 09 keep up the good work guys
> *


 :uh: This fool right here. Your signature is lame.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING ON EVERYONE??? JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys in San Bernadino. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jun 3 2009, 09:11 AM~14082383
> *WHAT'S GOING ON EVERYONE??? JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP
> *



What's up homie


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


See you Sunday Uso!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike bro!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 3 2009, 05:19 PM~14086430
> *See you Sunday Uso!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 3 2009, 03:55 PM~14085663
> *What's up homie
> *


WHAT'S UP??? SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jun 4 2009, 07:33 AM~14092507
> *WHAT'S UP??? SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 05:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

well YEAH


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jun 3 2009, 05:31 PM~14086015
> *UCE Prospect from Stockton Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY 4th OF JULY USO"s *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 10:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good out there uce !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 17 2009, 10:29 AM~14503677
> *looking good out there uce !
> *


I got a few good shots of your daughter's trike too. Posting them up on my myspace and I'll post a link in the woodland topic in a few.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

ROBERTS FAMILY LOST EVERYTHING. THEY NEED ALL THE HELP THEY CAN GET...TASTE OF LATIN ODESSA TEXAS


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 10:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Uce !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

What's up Rascal?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



What is that between the switch and air tank?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 18 2009, 01:51 PM~14512600
> *What is that between the switch and air tank?
> *


Regulator. Hit up D&A in the Post your ride section. He did that bike and my step son's custom two bottle regulator.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*KITA , CELIA AN JOE !*


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good USO's


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 18 2009, 04:42 PM~14513217
> *Regulator. Hit up D&A in the Post your ride section. He did that bike and my step son's custom two bottle regulator.
> *


i tried looking for him, do u have a link??


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615972
> *i tried looking for him, do u have a link??
> *


Uso! Go to "post your ride" look for D & A Customs (Work done by Danny Torres)
Good Luck!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 10:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigEddie (Mar 7, 2008)

i would like to join uce can anyone help me


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigEddie_@Jul 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14623174
> *i would like to join uce can anyone help me
> *


If I'm correct you would fall under our Kern County chapter, You can hit up the link below and get more info from them. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=61829


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

all of you guys bikes are nice!!! well except that dragon one from san jose :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Looks good my uso's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> So thought I would start a post for UCE Family and some of our bikes. I know everyone has already seen most of them already
> 
> Aftershock


By Thomaz of S.F.V.


















Paint by Wet and Wild of CA








[/quote]

BAD ASS BIKE...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:49 PM~14624121
> *all of you guys bikes are nice!!! well except that dragon one from san jose :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U aint right D!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2009, 11:49 PM~14624121
> *all of you guys bikes are nice!!! well except that dragon one from san jose :biggrin:
> *


ok d now you got jokes thats all good well see when your trunk needs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: to get done you know that one that got 9 out of 10 on score sheet ya that one


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jul 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14634732
> *ok d now you got jokes thats all good well see when your  trunk needs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  to get done you know that one that got 9 out of 10 on score sheet ya that one
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

o yea, i keep forgetting. give me a call saturday night and remind me to take you those rims on sunday at the toydrive  


do you want tires too?


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

tight ass bikes. especially the 26s :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14750643
> *T
> O
> 
> ...


Sup Ray! See you in Vegas Uso!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 13 2009, 04:21 PM~14761841
> *Sup Ray! See you in Vegas Uso!
> *


What's up Uce see you on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14761841
> *Sup Ray! See you in Vegas Uso!
> *


Hell ya USO I'm saving up now to make the big trip :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 13 2009, 11:31 PM~14764892
> *Hell ya USO I'm saving up now to make the big trip  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 13 2009, 09:31 PM~14764892
> *Hell ya USO I'm saving up now to make the big trip  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I bet about a half tank of gas :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 13 2009, 05:48 PM~14762069
> *What's up Uce see you on Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya be ready to throw down gonna be plenty grindz! :biggrin:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

wsup usos how is everyone doing???

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

aww where my usos at??? cant let this page die out you 

guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Aug 15 2009, 09:55 PM~14781379
> *aww where my usos at??? cant let this page die out you
> 
> guys    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Hoooooolla!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up USOs nice bikes hope someday my bike will be ass coo as yours. I'll hopefully be a part of da UCE family soon. UCE Phoenix YOU KNOOOOOOOW. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP USOs I HEARD THERE'S A RAP SONG OF UCE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT'S IT CALLED?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 01:03 PM~14855380
> *WHAT'S UP USOs I HEARD THERE'S A RAP SONG OF UCE. DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT'S IT CALLED?
> *


It's by Uce Duce


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks DVS, how can I find that? iTUNES? 
As soon as I can I'll post a pic of my trike, nothing radical just a clean street trike. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THANKS ARTISTICS.TX 4 POSTING DA PICS OF MY TRIKE AND MY LINCOLN. I HOPE MY FUTURE USOs LIKE THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 10:29 PM~14859652
> *THANKS ARTISTICS.TX 4 POSTING DA PICS OF MY TRIKE AND MY LINCOLN. I HOPE MY FUTURE USOs LIKE THEM.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT for my Uso's! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 04:59 PM~14856958
> *Thanks DVS, how can I find that? iTUNES?
> As soon as I can I'll post a pic of my trike, nothing radical just a clean street trike.  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure bro. I had their CD's but can't find them now. Nice trike.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

O WHAT U SAYING MY TRIKE IS NICE BUT NOT MY LINCOLN? lol JK BRO THAT'S MY PROJECT HOPE 2 START ON IT SOON. UCE PHOENIX ARE REALLY NICE PEOPLE I HOPE 2 MEET U ALL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 25 2009, 03:25 AM~14872722
> *O WHAT U SAYING MY TRIKE IS NICE BUT NOT  MY LINCOLN? lol JK BRO THAT'S MY PROJECT HOPE 2 START ON IT SOON. UCE PHOENIX ARE REALLY NICE PEOPLE I HOPE 2 MEET U ALL SOON :biggrin:
> *


The Phoenix people are cool people. I met them in Vegas


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 12:04 AM~14859265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see some pic some are not that super clear but it look super nice homie take some more of the pinstripe and in general that would be real cool !!!!  & real nice bike by the way homie !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THANKS MY LUX BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> By Thomaz of S.F.V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BIKE...
[/quote]
DAMMMMMMM  :wow:  IT'S MORE THENE BAD ASS THAT'S REALLY SICK STUFF HOMIE GREAT JOB !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 28 2009, 07:01 PM~14913425
> *THANKS MY LUX BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


good night brotha !!!!!! :wave: :wave:           zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzz zzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

What's up everyone?? Just stopping by to say what's up. See you guys around


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> BAD ASS BIKE...


DAMMMMMMM  :wow:  IT'S MORE THENE BAD ASS THAT'S REALLY SICK STUFF HOMIE GREAT JOB !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[/quote]

This bike was very nice and now to think it is all messed up and just a piece of scrap metal. It was a bad bike while it was out.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> WHAT !!!! DAMMMM THAT IS A SHAME A BIKE THAT GREAT LOOKING WTF HAPPEND ?????? :0 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

x2. THAT'S MY FAVORITE BIKE.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15127512
> *x2.  THAT'S MY FAVORITE BIKE.
> *


yea but what happend to the bike ????? (


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 19 2009, 10:39 PM~15130536
> *yea but what happend to the bike ????? (
> *


HE JUST GOT TIRED OF THE BIKE STUFF AND LET THE BIKE SIT AROUND AND GO DOWN HILL. COULD BE FIXED BACK UP EASY AND BE A HEAVY HITTER AGAIN. SOMEONE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PICK IT UP FOR A GOOD DEAL???  
:dunno:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 20 2009, 03:01 PM~15133100
> *HE JUST GOT TIRED OF THE BIKE STUFF AND LET THE BIKE SIT AROUND AND GO DOWN HILL. COULD BE FIXED BACK UP EASY AND BE A HEAVY HITTER AGAIN. SOMEONE MIGHT BE ABLE TO PICK IT UP FOR A GOOD DEAL???
> :dunno:
> *


HO YEA & WHAT IS A GOOD DEAL FOR HIM & WHAT TYPE OF DAMAGE IS THERE ON THE BIKE ?????</span><span style=\'color:blue\'> I COULD B INTRESTED MAYBE ?????


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 20 2009, 12:11 PM~15133160
> *HO YEA & WHAT IS A GOOD DEAL  FOR HIM  & WHAT TYPE OF DAMAGE IS THERE ON THE BIKE ?????</span><span style=\'color:blue\'> I COULD B INTRESTED MAYBE ?????
> *


NOT SURE ON THE PRICE NOT TOO BAD I'M SURE. AS FAR AS WORK THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE SOME PAINT WORK, A LITTLE BIT OF PLATING AND A LOT OF CLEANING. O AND A NEW DISPLAY AND YOU WOULD BE READY TO KICK SOME ASS!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 20 2009, 03:43 PM~15133351
> *NOT SURE ON THE PRICE NOT TOO BAD I'M SURE. AS FAR AS WORK THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE SOME PAINT WORK, A LITTLE BIT OF PLATING AND A LOT OF CLEANING. O AND A NEW DISPLAY AND YOU WOULD BE READY TO KICK SOME ASS!!!
> *


+ I STILL SAY THAT THIS BIKE WAS REALLY DAMMMM SICK BRO !!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 20 2009, 04:10 PM~15134367
> *+ I STILL SAY THAT THIS BIKE WAS REALLY  DAMMMM  SICK BRO !!!!!
> *


YES IT WAS REALLY NICE IN ITS TIME, WHO KNOWS IF ANYONE WILL EVER SEE IT AGIAN.  :dunno: WELL WITH THIS BIKE OUT OF THE WAY IT JUST MAKES ROOM FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO BE ON TOP IN THE BIKE WORLD.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 20 2009, 07:46 PM~15134611
> *YES IT WAS REALLY NICE IN ITS TIME, WHO KNOWS IF ANYONE WILL EVER SEE IT AGIAN.    :dunno:  WELL WITH THIS BIKE OUT OF THE WAY IT JUST MAKES ROOM FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO BE ON TOP IN THE BIKE WORLD.
> *


OK THENE HONMIE IF IT'S THE WAY U SEE IT COOL !!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

any more pic of brys reality?? thats one sick lil bike :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

So who is showing for the club in Vegas?? What bikes & pedal cars?? You guys hold it down for the bike chapter.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 29 2009, 04:27 AM~15216187
> *So who is showing for the club in Vegas?? What bikes & pedal cars?? You guys hold it down for the bike chapter.
> *




What's up homie, you taking sweet & sour???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 29 2009, 05:29 AM~15216203
> *What's up homie, you taking sweet & sour???
> *


What's up Gil?? You ready for SuperShow?? Not it's not going this year, I have to work and my son just isn't feeling it anymore. It is put away just collecting dust.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15136985
> *any more pic of brys reality?? thats one sick lil bike :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: my daughter appreciates the love!!!!! I aint got any new pics and the bike is not going to be shown for a minute until she is off restriction for her behavior.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 1 2009, 02:57 PM~15241548
> *Thanks man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: my daughter appreciates the love!!!!! I aint got any new pics and the bike is not going to be shown for a minute until she is off restriction for her behavior.
> *


GOOD PARENT!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP RAYMOND???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SO ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY BIKE AT SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR??? :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 29 2009, 05:27 AM~15216187
> *So who is showing for the club in Vegas?? What bikes & pedal cars?? You guys hold it down for the bike chapter.
> *




Hey whats up!
See you in vegas this year!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 1 2009, 08:59 PM~15245799
> *SO ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY BIKE AT SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR??? :dunno:
> *


Amador from up here in Alameda County is taking his bike down.


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 1 2009, 09:59 PM~15245799
> *SO ARE WE GOING TO HAVE ANY BIKE AT SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR??? :dunno:
> *


yes my sons dragons layer will be thier


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

this will be there (UCE ALAMEDA)


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

that looks bad ass!!! lovin' the paint, and mods. TTT UCE...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

UCE PHOENIX IS TAKING 1


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck to everyone at the big show and have a safe trip. You guys are repping the club strong. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck guys cya in Vegas...!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14503201
> *Northern Cali bikes at Streetlow Woodland show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


clean bikes guys!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks. We got a few others in the works for next year.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

YEAR OF THE DRAGON SAT. IN VEGAS WITH NEW DISPLAY


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ANY WORD ON HOW WE DID????  :dunno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys showed strong in Vegas... congrates!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15328755
> *You guys showed strong in Vegas... congrates!
> *


Glad to hear that, thanks


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ANOTHER UCE BIKE AT SUPERSHOW


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

A FEW MORE PICS FROM VEGAS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what up usos? cant wait to get started working with yall


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

UCE bikes look good.congrats on the wins.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2009, 03:31 PM~15345329
> *UCE bikes look good.congrats on the wins.
> *


CONGRATES ON YOUR WIN!!!! NICE ASS BIKE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 13 2009, 11:42 PM~15350986
> *CONGRATES ON YOUR WIN!!!! NICE ASS BIKE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks but you know if we win the family wins :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2009, 12:54 AM~15338731
> *what up usos?  cant wait to get started working with yall
> *


Sup dzzzzzzz nutzzzzzz, I will be needing some custom parts here in the next few months...Will call ya :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 14 2009, 12:54 PM~15353853
> *Sup dzzzzzzz nutzzzzzz, I will be needing some custom parts here in the next few months...Will call ya :cheesy:
> *


im ready whenever you are


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 04:14 PM~15332949
> *ANOTHER UCE BIKE AT SUPERSHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice bikes great work !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 11:06 PM~15338202
> *A FEW MORE PICS FROM VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST NOTICED HOW THE DISPLAY ON YEAR OF THE DRAGON LOOK LIKES ITS FLOATING THATS SOME SICK ASS SHIT NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT, THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:54 PM~15338731
> *what up usos?  cant wait to get started working with yall
> *


Good meeting you in person my friend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 02:15 PM~15367813
> *I JUST NOTICED HOW THE DISPLAY ON YEAR OF THE DRAGON LOOK LIKES ITS FLOATING THATS SOME SICK ASS SHIT NEVER SEEN NOTHING LIKE THAT, THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA
> *


It was a good idea I guess that's why she won best display.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 15 2009, 04:21 PM~15369296
> *Good meeting you in person my friend  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where you been hidding UCE??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 15 2009, 06:21 PM~15369296
> *Good meeting you in person my friend  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


same to you big homie. hopefully next time i will be able to stay longer


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 15 2009, 09:35 PM~15372405
> *Where you been hidding UCE??
> *


Man I can't hide someone always finds me. I'm headed to Pamona this weekend taking the Sweeeden guys. You going?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 16 2009, 09:03 AM~15376569
> *Man I can't hide someone always finds me. I'm headed to Pamona this weekend taking the Sweeeden guys. You going?
> *


SURE HIT ME UP AND I'LL ROLL WITH YOU GUYS. NEED A PLACE TO STAY?? ME AND THE FAMILY WILL BE OUT IN VEGAS NEXT WED & THURS.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 16 2009, 10:19 AM~15376762
> *SURE HIT ME UP AND I'LL ROLL WITH YOU GUYS. NEED A PLACE TO STAY?? ME AND THE FAMILY WILL BE OUT IN VEGAS NEXT WED & THURS.
> *


Hit me up when you get here UCE. Mike and a couple others are still here from Sweden. You should swing by my Office for a visit UCE lmk?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 19 2009, 03:09 PM~15403630
> *Hit me up when you get here UCE. Mike and a couple others are still here from Sweden. You should swing by my Office for a visit UCE lmk?
> *


I'll hit you up forsure. What happened to our thread??? I hear crickets in here.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 20 2009, 11:54 AM~15412397
> *I'll hit you up forsure. What happened to our thread??? I hear crickets in here.
> *


I got something in the works. Ill call you later on :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 20 2009, 10:23 AM~15412585
> *I got something in the works. Ill call you later on  :biggrin:
> *


Cool!! Hit me up


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 20 2009, 10:54 AM~15412397
> *I'll hit you up forsure. What happened to our thread??? I hear crickets in here.
> *


Cool cool. What you comng out for SEMA aint for a couple weeks????


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 20 2009, 02:05 PM~15414314
> *Cool cool. What you comng out for SEMA aint for a couple weeks????
> *


Just going out for a little family vac. You planning on going to SEMA??


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i just found this pic. from 2005 out in Indy..


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 20 2009, 02:05 PM~15414314
> *Cool cool. What you comng out for SEMA aint for a couple weeks????
> *


Hey UCE, sorry we weren't able to hook up when we were out there, but we will have to hook up for sure when I'm out there for SEMA. Thanks!!! See you soon.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 23 2009, 11:12 PM~15451483
> *Hey UCE, sorry we weren't able to hook up when we were out there, but we will have to hook up for sure when I'm out there for SEMA. Thanks!!! See you soon.
> *


Fo Sho UCE, I don't have the Sweds here anymore so hit me up!!!!!

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

whats up fam bam how are things goin????


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 30 2009, 04:12 PM~15516705
> *Fo Sho UCE, I don't have the Sweds here anymore so hit me up!!!!!
> 
> T
> ...


I'll be there Wed morning.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Nov 1 2009, 11:23 AM~15528472
> *whats up fam bam how are things goin????
> *


What's up lil bro??? I don't think to many people come in here any more. Hopefully it's not dying. Maybe you, Isaiah, and Raymond need to bring those bikes back out to kick start the bike chapter again. :biggrin:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 1 2009, 10:19 PM~15533163
> *What's up lil bro??? I don't think to many people come in here any more. Hopefully it's not dying. Maybe you, Isaiah, and Raymond need to bring those bikes back out to kick start the bike chapter again. :biggrin:
> *


idk dude im not sure if the lowrider bike people would be able to handle a come back tour of our bikes

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice bikes


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 12 2009, 04:08 PM~15647224
> *
> *


WOW NICE ASS BIKES HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WAZZ UP UCE BC!!!!! NICE ASS BIKES HOMIES LOV THE GREEN ONE!!!!!!! :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD..... :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SWEET AND SOUR TTT.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 06:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM !!!!  :wow: THAT SURE IS REAL SWEAT :yes: 
GREAT BIKE !!!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Nov 12 2009, 04:16 PM~15647321
> *HEY WAZZ UP UCE BC!!!!! NICE ASS BIKES HOMIES LOV THE GREEN ONE!!!!!!! :biggrin:    LOOKING GOOD..... :0
> *


Thanks that will make my sons day. :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 12 2009, 05:18 PM~15647965
> *DAMMMM !!!!    :wow: THAT SURE IS REAL SWEAT :yes:
> GREAT BIKE !!!!!!  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you!!! We try our best


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

whoever did the frame is a bad ass guy


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Nov 14 2009, 09:18 PM~15667702
> *whoever did the frame is a bad ass guy
> *


TO BAD HE WENT OUT OF BUISNESS.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what ever happened to eric's side show 26" beach cruiser anybody got any pics i cant find it


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 16 2009, 08:35 PM~15685270
> *what ever happened to eric's side show 26" beach cruiser anybody got any pics i cant find it
> *


It is put away in the garage collecting dust. I use to have pics, but they were on my old computer and it crashed so I lost them all.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:35 PM~15685270
> *what ever happened to eric's side show 26" beach cruiser anybody got any pics i cant find it
> *


There is one or two pics a couple pages back


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2009, 03:31 PM~15646901
> *HERE IS SWEET -N- SOUR SUNDAY AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW. ISAIAH WANTED TO PULL IT OUT AT LEAST ONCE THIS YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike bro....


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15668198
> *TO BAD HE WENT OUT OF BUISNESS.
> *


he went out of business!!!!! i heard he is just taking a break lmao


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving USOs :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Back on page 1 where we belong :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I WANT TO WISH ALL MY USOs A MERRY CHRISTMAS. BE SAFE HAVE FUN. ENJOY THE TIME WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. HEY I HIT THE 300TH POST. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

May all the members of USO have a safe and Merry Christmas.. See you guys at a show soon.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2009, 08:18 AM~16076104
> *I WANT TO WISH ALL MY USOs A MERRY CHRISTMAS. BE SAFE HAVE FUN. ENJOY THE TIME WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. HEY I HIT THE 300TH POST. LOL :biggrin:
> *


hey wasup homie !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: have a happy new year !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

TTt for my uso's


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP USO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE PASO HERMANO :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

what up with it where my USO'S at? :0


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Feb 1 2010, 04:36 PM~16479654
> *what up with it where my USO'S at? :0
> *


USO you know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HEY I HAVE A COUSIN UP IN SAN JOSE USO :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 2 2010, 04:51 AM~16486092
> *HEY I HAVE A COUSIN UP IN SAN JOSE USO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HEY HEY WASUP BRO !!!!!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Mar 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16903664
> *TAKE IT BACK TO THE TOP  :biggrin:
> *


where ur club belongs bro big props to the original USO


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
wasup linconsal how you doing bro !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17147916
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Uso


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP USO GOT PICS OF YOUR BIKE?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 06:25 PM~17148191
> *WHAT'S UP USO GOT PICS OF YOUR BIKE?
> *


I've been checking out layitlow from my iPod lately so I don't have any right now but I'll put some up once I get on my computer. Any more work on yours?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 09:56 PM~17147916
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
wasup bro !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PICS OF MY TRIKE COMIN THIS WEEK I MIGHT GET SOME MURALS DONE THIS WEEK :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 17 2008, 02:20 PM~12456722
> *Sweet and Sour
> 
> 
> ...


SSSWEEEEEEEETTTTt!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

X2. WHAT'S UP FLEET WHAT U UP TO BRO??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 02:30 PM~17153263
> *X2. WHAT'S UP FLEET WHAT U UP TO BRO??
> *


U GUYS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THANKS GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 04:22 PM~17153914
> *THANKS GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP USOS I'M OFFICIALY ENGAGED


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 01:13 PM~17153188
> *PICS OF MY TRIKE COMIN THIS WEEK I MIGHT GET SOME MURALS DONE THIS WEEK :biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17156293
> *WHAT'S UP USOS I'M OFFICIALY ENGAGED
> *


Right on Uso. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT to all my USO family one love :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 11 2010, 10:27 PM~17162969
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP JEFFY HOW U BEEN?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 09:01 AM~17166426
> *WHAT'S UP JEFFY HOW U BEEN?
> *


I HADE MY UP & DOWN BUT I,M ON MY WAY TO THE TOP NOW & KEEPING GOING ON !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 05:56 AM~17166697
> *I HADE  MY  UP & DOWN  BUT  I,M  ON MY  WAY  TO  THE  TOP  NOW  & KEEPING  GOING ON !!!!!    :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 04:03 AM~17314910
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
HI HOMIE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2010, 10:46 AM~17318560
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HI  HOMIE  !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF. IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL I SHOULD HAVE NEW PARTS FOR MY BIKE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 07:40 PM~17321545
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF. IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL I SHOULD HAVE NEW PARTS FOR MY BIKE SOON :biggrin:
> *


really let me know when you get them & sent me some pics of it !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???? YOU USO'S NEED TO KEEP THE BIKE CHAPTER AND THIS TOPIC GOING STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 07:46 AM~17934881
> *WOW!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???? YOU USO'S NEED TO KEEP THE BIKE CHAPTER AND THIS TOPIC GOING STRONG :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 6 2010, 02:16 PM~17972976
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI HOMIE !!!


----------



## LIL_JAY-D (Jul 7, 2010)

HELLO IM LIL JAY-D FROM THE USO L.A. CHAPTER I WILL BE WORKING ON MY NEW BIKE "LIL HUSTLE" THIS SUMMER 
I AM WORKING AT MY DADS SHOP TO MAKE THE $ HOPE TO BE DONE SOON SO WE CAN HIT THE SHOWS


----------



## LIL_JAY-D (Jul 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: ONE LOVE TO ALL MY uso'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL_JAY-D_@Jul 6 2010, 05:10 PM~17976607
> *HELLO IM LIL JAY-D FROM THE USO  L.A. CHAPTER I WILL BE WORKING ON MY NEW BIKE  "LIL HUSTLE" THIS SUMMER
> I AM WORKING AT MY DADS SHOP TO MAKE THE $ HOPE TO BE DONE SOON SO WE CAN HIT THE SHOWS
> 
> ...


NICE. WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR YOUR BIKE??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jul 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17980682
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: ONE LOVE TO ALL MY uso'S :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2010, 11:46 AM~17973735
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> HI  HOMIE  !!!
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW ARE U??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 AM~17980748
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW ARE U??
> *


i,m doing great bro i just finish all my bike & display last night !!!!
:biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:   :yes:  
now i just need to take some pics to post !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jul 1 2010, 08:46 AM~17934881
> *WOW!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE AT???? YOU USO'S NEED TO KEEP THE BIKE CHAPTER AND THIS TOPIC GOING STRONG :biggrin:
> *


i agree dude, ever since we stopped showing, the bike scene in the club just kind of fell apart.


----------



## SharkTank (May 17, 2010)

San Jose Bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SharkTank_@Jul 13 2010, 12:07 AM~18032593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. Doesn't it have a psp??


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!! I HAD TO DIG TO FIND THIS TOPIC AGAIN


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL_JAY-D_@Jul 6 2010, 06:10 PM~17976607
> *HELLO IM LIL JAY-D FROM THE USO  L.A. CHAPTER I WILL BE WORKING ON MY NEW BIKE  "LIL HUSTLE" THIS SUMMER
> I AM WORKING AT MY DADS SHOP TO MAKE THE $ HOPE TO BE DONE SOON SO WE CAN HIT THE SHOWS
> 
> ...


DO BIG THINGS LITTLE MAN. IF YOU NEED ANY HELP HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Jul 10 2010, 10:57 PM~18014567
> *i agree dude, ever since we stopped showing, the bike scene in the club just kind of fell apart.
> *


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

GOT THIS STUFF FOR SELL IF INTERESTED.









THIS IS A CHAIN GUARD THAT I HAD MADE AND NEVER USED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU INTERESTED. THE CHAIN GUARD HAS NOT BEEN CLEARED YET


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 09:59 AM~18870706
> *WOW!!! I HAD TO DIG TO FIND THIS TOPIC AGAIN
> *


 :0 :wow:  WHAT'S UP ALLEN :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Jul 10 2010, 09:57 PM~18014567
> *i agree dude, ever since we stopped showing, the bike scene in the club just kind of fell apart.
> *


You know what that means right. :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18873129
> *:0  :wow:   WHAT'S UP ALLEN  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP SAL!!??? YOU GUYS GOT TO KEEP THE BIKE CLUB ALIVE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18873601
> *You know what that means right.  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 06:55 PM~18875275
> *WHAT'S UP SAL!!??? YOU GUYS GOT TO KEEP THE BIKE CLUB ALIVE
> *


YOU MEAN "WE"?? LOL YEAH U RIGHT. I JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS :happysad:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry usos been real busy so whats up 2 all my usos 1 love :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Oct 21 2010, 09:03 PM~18876688
> *sorry usos been real busy so whats up 2 all my usos 1 love :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18875489
> *YOU MEAN "WE"?? LOL YEAH U RIGHT. I JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS :happysad:
> *


NO YOU, MY SON IS OUT OF THE BIKE GAME  EMAIL ME SOME PICS AND I'LL POST THEM UP FOR YOU. THAT BIKE YOU SHOWED ME IS NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Oct 21 2010, 10:03 PM~18876688
> *sorry usos been real busy so whats up 2 all my usos 1 love :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP USO??


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

FOUND THIS SO THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT UP


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18870728
> *GOT THIS STUFF FOR SELL IF INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE CHAIN GUARD???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18879929
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CHAIN GUARD???
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 22 2010, 08:43 AM~18879794
> *FOUND THIS SO THOUGHT I WOULD POST IT UP
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Phx bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 22 2010, 05:56 AM~18878611
> *NO YOU, MY SON IS OUT OF THE BIKE GAME   EMAIL ME SOME PICS AND I'LL POST THEM UP FOR YOU. THAT BIKE YOU SHOWED ME IS NICE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LMK when u ready to get bombarded with pics :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 23 2010, 07:40 PM~18890282
> *LMK when u ready to get bombarded with pics :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Idiota :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18890516
> *Idiota :twak:
> *


Calmate cabron :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18890275
> *That's a Phx bike
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 23 2010, 06:40 PM~18890282
> *LMK when u ready to get bombarded with pics :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Send me a couple


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SAL'S BIKE FROM AZ


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT to all mt USO's 1 love


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18875489
> *YOU MEAN "WE"?? LOL YEAH U RIGHT. I JUST NEED TO LEARN HOW TO POST PICS :happysad:
> *


use photo bucket foo its easy


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

big shout out to my USO family 1 love :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

i would like to give my son moes a big shout out today is his 9th birthday happy birthday son :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 9 2010, 11:04 AM~19025265
> *i would like to give my son moes a big shout out today is his 9th birthday happy birthday son :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

SAL'S BIKE FROM AZ

























T-T-T CLEAN BIKE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 9 2010, 10:04 AM~19025265
> *i would like to give my son moes a big shout out today is his 9th birthday happy birthday son :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Happy bday USO  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 9 2010, 10:15 AM~19025344
> *SAL'S BIKE FROM AZ
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 10 2010, 02:38 AM~19031372
> *Thanks Jeff
> *



:biggrin:  NO PROB BRO THAT,S THE TRUE & IF YOU SALE STUFF 
TELL ME BRO I MIGHT BE INTRESTED IN SOME OF YOUR PARTS !!
I HOPE YOU WONT HAVE TO COME TO THIS BUT IF SO
LET ME KNOW !!! KEEP IT ON LOW BRO !!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 9 2010, 11:03 PM~19031538
> *
> :biggrin:    NO PROB BRO THAT,S THE TRUE & IF YOU  SALE  STUFF
> TELL ME BRO I MIGHT BE INTRESTED IN SOME OF YOUR PARTS !!
> ...


Pretty soon I'm goin to be sellin most of my parts and a few frames. That red bike I had has a new owner. It stayed in the club. I traded him for a booty kit for my Lincoln


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 10 2010, 06:34 AM~19032078
> *Pretty soon I'm goin to be sellin most of my parts and a few frames. That red bike I had has a new owner. It stayed in the club. I traded him for a booty kit for my Lincoln
> *


WELL PM ME PICS WHENE YOUR READY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

T-T-T


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Ass Bikes Homie!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Nov 19 2010, 04:55 AM~19108877
> *Nice Ass Bikes Homie!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY USOS WORLDWIDE.


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

happ thankgiving to all my USo,s 1 love :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THEM USO FROM ENCHANTED DREAMZ... 

ME & AL (MIAMI CHAPTER- USO) CAME OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MUSIC VIDEO...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT 4 ALL MY LIL USO'S :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I WANT TO WISH ALL MY USO FAMILY A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas uso/uce homies


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 12:53 AM~12463209
> *Well Primo, I have to find a couple good pictures of 'Last Show'.  If you have some pictures of yer bikes just pm them to me and I'll post em or I'll just pick them up from you tomorrow.  But here's some that I found.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 12:58 AM~12463242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 18 2008, 01:30 AM~12463415
> *Lil E's 55 Chevy Bel Air Pedal Car 'True Blue' rollin on them EBGB's...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 18 2008, 02:44 PM~12467318
> *Started with this
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 20 2008, 10:16 PM~12486686
> *HERE ARE SOME OF TRUE BLUE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 4 2009, 10:56 PM~12608008
> *Just a couple to tease everyone with
> 
> 
> ...


o BOY o BOY :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!!! Some good memories on this page


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Stone's trike coming out from Uso San Jose this year.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

let's try to keep the uso thread on the first or second page.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@May 20 2011, 05:28 PM~20595875
> *let's try to keep the uso thread on the first or second page.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd uso


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 01:36 AM~20602859
> *Wats gewd uso
> *


 :wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 05:15 PM~20605339
> *:wave:
> *


Nuthin much just chillin....
And yu.??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 06:48 PM~20606310
> *Nuthin much just chillin....
> And yu.??
> *


Just trying to finish a trike for my boy.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 08:10 PM~20606569
> *Just trying to finish a trike for my boy.
> *


Oh for real thats kool...
Post pics.???


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 07:12 PM~20606588
> *Oh for real thats kool...
> Post pics.???
> *


There's a topic on here just not all the pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 08:17 PM~20606639
> *There's a topic on here just not all the pictures. :biggrin:
> *


Oh thats kool bro...
Okay i'll check i out in a bit.
So yu going to the socios show this weekend.!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 07:22 PM~20606686
> *Oh thats kool bro...
> Okay i'll check i out in a bit.
> So yu going to the socios show this weekend.!!!
> *


Yeah we're taking my son's other bike and my Caddy. Any of you guys coming up?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got back from uso family meeting


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 22 2011, 08:56 PM~20606992
> *Yeah we're taking my son's other bike and my Caddy. Any of you guys coming up?
> *


Kool kool....
Yea like 4 or 5 of our chapters from northern cali are going plus 3 cars frm so cal chapters...
And i might take my bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20607544
> *Kool kool....
> Yea like 4 or 5 of our chapters from northern cali are going plus 3 cars frm so cal chapters...
> And i might take my bike
> *


Post pics of ur bike bro


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 22 2011, 10:40 PM~20607906
> *Post pics of ur bike bro
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 09:51 PM~20607981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good gt I like it


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 22 2011, 10:54 PM~20608000
> *Looks good gt I like it
> *


Thanks man but i still have major plans for it..!!!!!
Im gunna get the frame patterned this month.!!!!
Any pics of ur bike/trike.??


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 01:54 AM~20608000
> *Looks good gt I like it
> *


YUP YOUR RIGHT BUDDY LOOKING DAMMM GOOD !!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2011, 10:57 PM~20608017
> *YUP  YOUR  RIGHT  BUDDY  LOOKING  DAMMM  GOOD !!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea thanks bro...
Its a mixture of chrome and gold....
But later im going all gold


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 09:56 PM~20608013
> *Thanks man but i still have major plans for it..!!!!!
> Im gunna get the frame patterned this month.!!!!
> Any pics of ur bike/trike.??
> *


Cool. Nah bro don't have a bike right now. Check out Caspers nino malo topic that was my frame but I lost interest in that and sold it. Now I regret it lol. :happysad:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 22 2011, 11:01 PM~20608041
> *Cool. Nah bro don't have a bike right now. Check out Caspers nino malo topic that was my frame but I lost interest in that and sold it. Now I regret it lol. :happysad:
> *


Yup yup...
And oh i'll check it out...
So yu gunna build another or start on a car.???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20608083
> *Yup yup...
> And oh i'll check it out...
> So yu gunna build another or start on a car.???
> *


Honestly I have no idea. I can't make up my mind. I'm workin on my car a lil bit but I also have plans for another trike. I got custom parts layin around but I'm also wanting to paint my car. But we'll see. That frame was painted by Big Turtle, real cool guy btw.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20607544
> *Kool kool....
> Yea like 4 or 5 of our chapters from northern cali are going plus 3 cars frm so cal chapters...
> And i might take my bike
> *


Wow you guys have that many chapters up here. My boy is a prospect for one of them. Hopefully you can bring your bike up.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 12:56 AM~20608529
> *Honestly I have no idea. I can't make up my mind. I'm workin on my car a lil bit but I also have plans for another trike. I got custom parts layin around but I'm also wanting to paint my car. But we'll see. That frame was painted by Big Turtle, real cool guy btw.
> *


O yea thats kool....
Wat kind of car do yu have.??
Yea hes really gewd and a kool...
He said that he would pattern my frame for me too


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 07:04 AM~20609128
> *Wow you guys have that many chapters up here. My boy is a prospect for one of them. Hopefully you can bring your bike up.
> *


Yea i think thats how many...
And yea i know...
I hope so too
Is there alot of competition out there as far as bikes.??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 06:08 AM~20609142
> *Yea i think thats how many...
> And yea i know...
> I hope so too
> ...


The show has had alot of bikes in the past.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bike
Categories
16in Bike Street Custom 

16in Bike Mild Custom 

16in Bike Full Custom 

20in Bike Street Custom 

20in Bike Mild Custom 

20in Bike Full Custom 

12in Special Interest Bikes 

26in Special Interest Bikes 

3-Wheeler 

Special Interest


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 23 2011, 06:55 AM~20609387
> *bike
> Categories
> 16in Bike Street Custom
> ...


So trikes are all in one class?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 06:06 AM~20609137
> *O yea thats kool....
> Wat kind of car do yu have.??
> Yea hes really gewd and a kool...
> ...


I have a 95 lincoln towncar. I was gonna trade for 82 cadillac coupe.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 08:46 AM~20610042
> *I have a 95 lincoln towncar. I was gonna trade for 82 cadillac coupe.
> *


So were you going to change your name? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 11:37 AM~20611006
> *So were you going to change your name?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yep to Cadillacsal lol.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 07:20 AM~20609219
> *The show has had alot of bikes in the past.
> *


Oh then i probably wont place but oh well, yu win some and yu lose some...
Kinda going just for the trip and i have family in yuba city


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 09:46 AM~20610042
> *I have a 95 lincoln towncar. I was gonna trade for 82 cadillac coupe.
> *


Oh kool those cadilacs are nice cuz they are long.!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+May 23 2011, 02:32 PM~20612000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is 18 feet long.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 06:34 PM~20613791
> *Sounds good maybe I'll see you there.
> Mine is 18 feet long.
> 
> ...


Dam that's a real clean lac uso. Are the parts hard to find? Cuz the one I was gonna trade was missing the back fillers and front fillers (I think that's what they're called)?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20614171
> *Dam that's a real clean lac uso. Are the parts hard to find? Cuz the one I was gonna trade was missing the back fillers and front fillers (I think that's what they're called)?
> *


There is a cadillac parts topic in the vehicle parts section or just look up mrgm84 he is a good guy with a lot of parts.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 23 2011, 07:34 PM~20613791
> *Sounds good maybe I'll see you there.
> Mine is 18 feet long.
> 
> ...


Maybe.!!!!
OMG im in love.!!!!
That looks too sexy..
All black .!!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 08:09 PM~20614171
> *Dam that's a real clean lac uso. Are the parts hard to find? Cuz the one I was gonna trade was missing the back fillers and front fillers (I think that's what they're called)?
> *


Its very nice.!!!
Post pics of ur lincoln and the cadi yu wanna trade for.!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my dad and my bros car


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 23 2011, 07:55 AM~20609387
> *bike
> Categories
> 16in Bike Street Custom
> ...


Whats This For Bro??


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> Whats This For Bro??
> [/b]


SOCIOS SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN SACRAMENTO CA


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 23 2011, 07:59 PM~20614680
> *This is my dad and my bros car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 24 2011, 06:52 AM~20617226
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro...
We just dropped a new engine and tranny in it like a few weeks ago


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd USO.!!!!


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

for some uso's not in phoenix :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........this is mine tell me what u guys think


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@May 26 2011, 10:16 PM~20638174
> *for some uso's not in phoenix :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..........this is mine tell me what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


Uso looking gewd this year
Cars and bikes.!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@May 26 2011, 09:16 PM~20638174
> *for some uso's not in phoenix :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..........this is mine tell me what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Uso. You guys have a few more in Phoenix don't you?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 07:58 AM~20640155
> *Looks good Uso. You guys have a few more in Phoenix don't you?
> *


6 bikes


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 08:58 AM~20640155
> *Looks good Uso. You guys have a few more in Phoenix don't you?
> *


Nah man i dont think we gunna make it out this year....
But yu coming down for the la super show in july...
I'll be there for sure


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 27 2011, 01:50 PM~20641832
> *6 bikes
> *


Post pics of the other bikes


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 27 2011, 01:50 PM~20641832
> *6 bikes
> *



damn 6 bikes now ........ i remember when it was just james and jason :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 02:19 PM~20642278
> *Post pics of the other bikes
> *


Yeah what he said


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 05:07 PM~20642982
> *Yeah what he said
> *


Wats gewd man...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WE are having our selves a little picnic if anyone maybe comming out this way? june 5th 
at
Ink'm Up Tattoo
4305 Stockton Hill Rd. Suite D
Kingman Az 86409

get on i40 heading toward las vegas and when in kingman get off on stockton hill rd.and turn right. it will be on left hand side across from ashleys furn.
Hours
Sunday- 11am-6pm

members of:

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C
will be there.
HELP US ADD TO THE LIST. :biggrin:  

pm me if your down.

also if anyone can contact vic(with silver mustang) and send him this invite itd be appreciated.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 04:30 PM~20643120
> *Wats gewd man...
> *


Not much just looking at this car thinking that I really should start cleaning it. :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 27 2011, 06:13 PM~20643640
> *WE are having our selves a little picnic if anyone maybe comming out this way? june 5th
> at
> Ink'm Up Tattoo
> ...


I'll let him know


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 07:46 PM~20643828
> *Not much just looking at this car thinking that I really should start cleaning it. :uh:
> *


Haaha kool 
Wats yur name bro.???
Im raymond hahaga
So wats next for yur car.??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@May 27 2011, 07:45 PM~20644223
> *Haaha kool
> Wats yur name bro.???
> Im raymond hahaga
> ...


My name is Daniel. 
Got a couple things planned for the car but need to finish my son's bike first and take care of a few other things first.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 28 2011, 05:45 AM~20645684
> *My name is Daniel.
> Got a couple things planned for the car but need to finish my son's bike first and take care of a few other things first.
> *


Oh ohkay ....
Kool, sounds gewd


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 27 2011, 06:55 PM~20643557
> *WE are having our selves a little picnic if anyone maybe comming out this way? june 5th
> at
> Ink'm Up Tattoo
> ...


date has been canceled and reschedualed due to lack of entrys and time. will keep you posted.  also have a flyer in the works


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WELL USO'S ITS NOT A BIKE BUT ITS A LIL SOMETHING THAT I JUST FINISHED FOR MY LIL GIRL...GOING TO SHOW IT THIS WEEKEND AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW SINCE MY CAR IS DOWN FOR A MIN...A FEW PICS FROM ANOTHER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND...ONE LUV USO'S


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

OGUSO805 said:


> WELL USO'S ITS NOT A BIKE BUT ITS A LIL SOMETHING THAT I JUST FINISHED FOR MY LIL GIRL...GOING TO SHOW IT THIS WEEKEND AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW SINCE MY CAR IS DOWN FOR A MIN...A FEW PICS FROM ANOTHER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND...ONE LUV USO'S


Looks good Uso. Bikes, strollers, or pedal cars, it's all good. Got to start the little one riding.:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd uso.!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd uso.!!!


What's up bro


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My son's current bike. Devine Image


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My old trike still show quality and might bust it back out.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> My old trike still show quality and might bust it back out.


I like it if I remember right I seen it at the chain show a couple years ago..!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> I like it if I remember right I seen it at the chain show a couple years ago..!


Yeah took it out that day just for fun and ended up taking best paint with a 15 year old paint job.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> What's up bro


Nuthing much just been buying parts for my bike and school.....
Gewd thing theres only 4 days left....
So how yu doing brother.??


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> My son's current bike. Devine Image


Nice bike man...
Looken good.!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> My old trike still show quality and might bust it back out.


Man im diggin the gold.!!!!
Anyways nice bike.!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Nuthing much just been buying parts for my bike and school.....
> Gewd thing theres only 4 days left....
> So how yu doing brother.??


Right in bro. What grade you in?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

My little boy said he wants a lowrider bike. Any nice ones for sale out there?

Im sure my little girl will want one too if there is any girls bikes out there.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

payfred said:


> My little boy said he wants a lowrider bike. Any nice ones for sale out there?
> 
> Im sure my little girl will want one too if there is any girls bikes out there.


What's up Uso? there is always stuff on here for sale. Good to see the little ones want to start riding. I got one going for my boy. Check out my topic in my sig.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

DVS said:


> What's up Uso? there is always stuff on here for sale. Good to see the little ones want to start riding. I got one going for my boy. Check out my topic in my sig.


:thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> Right in bro. What grade you in?


Yup...
Im soon to be a sophomore.!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Yup...
> Im soon to be a sophomore.!!!


:thumbsup: Right on bro. Before you know it these next three years will fly by.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> :thumbsup: Right on bro. Before you know it these next three years will fly by.


Yea man...
This year went by too fast.!!!!!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Can someone change the topic name to USO Family please.

Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> Can someone change the topic name to USO Family please.
> 
> Thanks


* Done! *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

D Twist said:


> * Done! *


Thanks


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

DVS said:


> Thanks


*No problem once I figured out how to do it with this new site! lol*


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd uso family.!


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

from uso who's going to denver


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd uso family.!


what's up Goodtimer any updates on your bike?


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> what's up Goodtimer any updates on your bike?


Kinda , i bought gold handlebars, gold support bar for the forks, and a gold headlight.!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd USO.!!!!
Look wat i saw in the new lowrider magazine
Uso and Goodtimes stand by each other.!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats gewd USO.!!!!
> Look wat i saw in the new lowrider magazine
> Uso and Goodtimes stand by each other.!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


That was crazy when i saw that cuz these are like my two favorite clubs..


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Where are the usos at.????


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

-GT- RAY said:


> Where are the usos at.????


Working on their bikes.  
whats up bro how you been


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> Working on their bikes.
> whats up bro how you been


Good good, wats new wit it.???
Ive been chillen and enjoying my summer


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Coming together


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

what up USO's. we are expecting our first little one in 3 weeks. and you know baby has to come home in style.:biggrin:





































im not sure of the year(60s), but its a lloyd, built here in canada. i bought it 3 yrs ago before any forsight of kids. i narrowed the chassis 1", sucked the fenders in tight, and lowered it 6". the body quick releases off the chasis, and the handle folds up so it all fits in the trunk. i still have a couple things to do like finishe the mattress and make some sort of handle grip.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dekay24 said:


> what up USO's. we are expecting our first little one in 3 weeks. and you know baby has to come home in style.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First thing my wife said was how much? She also added that your baby will be five months old when ours is born and you should have a classic stroller by that time. :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> what up USO's. we are expecting our first little one in 3 weeks. and you know baby has to come home in style.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky baby! Congrats homie on the new arrival!Any bikes for sale? I'm still looking to get one for my lil boy and my lil girl.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

dekay24 said:


> what up USO's. we are expecting our first little one in 3 weeks. and you know baby has to come home in style.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks good Uso.!!!Arent those worth sum mula.??!!!?!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats good to all the uso riders..?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

DVS said:


> First thing my wife said was how much? She also added that your baby will be five months old when ours is born and you should have a classic stroller by that time. :biggrin:


:rofl: i havent even used it yet, and ive already had a bunch of friends up here that are planning for kids in the next few years calling dibs on it. 
im sure this wont be our only child, so when we are done with kids we will see about passing it on.

p.s. congrats to you aswell uso.



payfred said:


> Lucky baby! Congrats homie on the new arrival!Any bikes for sale? I'm still looking to get one for my lil boy and my lil girl.


thanx fred. not really, i just got a couple little trinkets layin around, thats it.



-GT- RAY said:


> It looks good Uso.!!!Arent those worth sum mula.??!!!?!!


thanx. they usually go for around the $300ish mark for a complete/decent condition one. i picked this one up for $100 years ago because not only was it a deal, but i knew i wouldnt ever find one again. im really surprised there isnt more people doing these up. there is always a few different ones on ebay.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are nice bro.....
And also congrats on the baby...!!!
Im actually looking for a pedal car though, know where i can find one.?


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

DVS said:


> Coming together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats up uso, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that uce support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

i'll represent :wave::wave:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

surferboy-870 said:


> i'll represent :wave::wave:


kool thanks alot bro


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> what up USO's. we are expecting our first little one in 3 weeks. and you know baby has to come home in style.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY COOL!! LUCKY BABY


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

My son's bike at Tucson show. USO Phoenix Az


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

dodgers_fan said:


> My son's bike at Tucson show. USO Phoenix Az


That's nice


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

DVS said:


> That's nice


 Thanks homie


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

dodgers_fan said:


> My son's bike at Tucson show. USO Phoenix Az


 Very nice


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice bike's Uce's keep up the clean work


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> nice bike's Uce's keep up the clean work


Thanks. I seen that you guys have some bikes out too. Hope to see them at shows out here.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

dodgers_fan said:


> My son's bike at Tucson show. USO Phoenix Az



SICK PAINTJOB, USO PUTIING IN WORK..!!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Stone's "Honor Roll" Uso San Jose


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DVS said:


> Stone's "Honor Roll" Uso San Jose


 Dam USO that trike is killer


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Dam USO that trike is killer


YOU SAID IT HOMIE IT,S A KILLER !!!! 
REAL CLEAN WORK BRO !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks I had good people helping me with it.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad to see we will have some clean bikes representing the club at Supershow. See you guys there


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

[h=2]HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK OF THE LINE UP. CONGRATES TO ALL THE WINNERS THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING US LOOK SO GOOD AT THE BIG SHOW. AFTER ME BUSTING THE MOTOR CYCLE OUT AND MY SON SEEING ALL YOUR BIKES AT THE SHOW HE REALLY WISHED HE STILL HAD SWEET -N- SOUR TO SHOW ALONG SIDE YOU GUYS.[/h]


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SORRY, I MISSED ONE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

wet-n-wild said:


> [h=2]HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK OF THE LINE UP. CONGRATES TO ALL THE WINNERS THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING US LOOK SO GOOD AT THE BIG SHOW. AFTER ME BUSTING THE MOTOR CYCLE OUT AND MY SON SEEING ALL YOUR BIKES AT THE SHOW HE REALLY WISHED HE STILL HAD SWEET -N- SOUR TO SHOW ALONG SIDE YOU GUYS.[/h]


NICE BIKES AND TRIKES CLEAN WORK KEEP IT UP YALL


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

wet-n-wild said:


> [h=2]HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK OF THE LINE UP. CONGRATES TO ALL THE WINNERS THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING US LOOK SO GOOD AT THE BIG SHOW. AFTER ME BUSTING THE MOTOR CYCLE OUT AND MY SON SEEING ALL YOUR BIKES AT THE SHOW HE REALLY WISHED HE STILL HAD SWEET -N- SOUR TO SHOW ALONG SIDE YOU GUYS.[/h]



Is that a solar panel! :x:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> Is that a solar panel! :x:


Amp for the audio


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

OHH I THOUGH YOU GUYS WHERE THE FIRST TO GO GREEN


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My audio guy wanted to do a solar powered charging system for my son's trike.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

TTT....
Wats up Uso.!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Wassup GT


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup GT


Nohing man...
Just bored as hell..
Yu.?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> Nohing man...
> Just bored as hell..
> Yu.?


Workin :happysad


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Workin :happysad


\
dope. i cant wait till i get a job..
ay man, how many uso bike chapters are there now..?


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> *HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT I TOOK OF THE LINE UP. CONGRATES TO ALL THE WINNERS THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING US LOOK SO GOOD AT THE BIG SHOW. AFTER ME BUSTING THE MOTOR CYCLE OUT AND MY SON SEEING ALL YOUR BIKES AT THE SHOW HE REALLY WISHED HE STILL HAD SWEET -N- SOUR TO SHOW ALONG SIDE YOU GUYS.*


man.!
wat a lineup..!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> \
> dope. i cant wait till i get a job..
> ay man, how many uso bike chapters are there now..?


If I'm not mistaken all chapters accept bikes


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> If I'm not mistaken all chapters accept bikes


Dope man....
And yu have a green bike i think..?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

-GT- RAY said:


> Dope man....
> And yu have a green bike i think..?


No I don't have a bike at the moment


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> No I don't have a bike at the moment


Oh..
Yu lookong to build another or wat.?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

A little something I'm working on.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking sick bro and your caddy clean too i seen that up for sell wish i had some money 


DVS said:


> A little something I'm working on.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

lesstime said:


> looking sick bro and your caddy clean too i seen that up for sell wish i had some money


Thanks it's all in raw metal right now. Kinda like the way it looks.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...bad ass bikes...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> TTT...bad ass bikes...


Post what you got from the Luxurious show.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a good time with my boys from USO San Jose...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

Back to the top 4 my 870 family


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> TTT FOR MY 870 FAMILY


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

one luv uso's


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey howmuch the air set up go for like sk8 or die bike


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hey howmuch the air set up go for like sk8 or die bike


If you gotta ask you can't afford it


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

casper805 said:


> If you gotta ask you can't afford it


I dint ask you so ati ke te importa


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I dint ask you so ati ke te importa


:drama:


----------



## SMUSO65RAG (Aug 15, 2011)

I just went through this whole thread and mannnnn.... the family is lookin good, there r some really nice bikes out there. im gonna be building one for our little one. shes 9 and has some really good ideas. cant wait to get started.


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

My son with his Captain America pedal car from USO Phoenix


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My son with his Captain America pedal car from USO Phoenix


Whoever painted that is fucking cool


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> My son with his Captain America pedal car from RollerzOnly Phoenix


club hopper!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> club hopper!


Lmao pinche Issac


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> club hopper!


Whoa.......


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatsup, yall have some dope bikes for sure! TTT


----------



## 408$eoulRider (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

My son's pc USO Phoenix


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain America


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> TTT


What's up John, any word on my 16"?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> What's up John, any word on my 16"?


WHAT UP STILL WORKIN ON IT DUDES BEING STUBBURN...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Right on. Well if any other complete one comes your way let me know.


----------

